# Open Column Twin IC Engine - Finally, completely finished!



## cfellows (Mar 28, 2012)

I started building this engine a number of years ago and kind of got it running the middle of last year. I've messed around with the fuel system some, trying a vapor carburetor, a model airplane carburetor, and a home built carburetor. A couple of weeks ago I decided it was time to buckle down, get it running right and finish it. I rebuilt my home made carburetor, taking a lot of care to shape the venturi and replace my 2-56 tapered needle valve with a largish sewing needle. I built a new base for it, installed proper spark plug wiring and boots and hid the battery and wiring in the base under a small, removable trap door. I added a 90 volt DC motor as a generator powering a 60 watt light bulb and now feel like I've got it running and looking pretty good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXF6i00pE3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXF6i00pE3c[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 28, 2012)

Chuck-

Very nice! I'd say it's running fine now. 

Thm: Thm:

-Bob


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice Chuck, I've always likes the open six since I first subscribed to MEB but was a bit put off by all the repetition that a 6 cyl would require but your twin is a good compromise. Though I should really get my Hoglet finished first which also shares some similararities with the open 6.

J


----------



## Catminer (Mar 28, 2012)

That's great Chuck, looks like you have all the bugs worked out now. Love the sound, especially under load. A1 job

Peter


----------



## rudydubya (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice job Chuck. I always enjoy following your builds and seeing them run.  :bow:

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## rhitee93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. That just sounds even cooler than it looks. Very impressive :bow:


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 28, 2012)

Another lovely job Chuck. It looks and sounds good.

I am really impressed by the way it sits there and does not jump around. All my engines walk.

Congratulations

Jim


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice job, Chuck. Your twin runs and sounds great. You told me before, you are waste firing the engine. Are you using a Hall effect system? What sort of coil or ignition setup are you using?

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 28, 2012)

Chuck that is a fine example of a model engine. Seeing things like that gives me an incentive to finish my humble Kiwi and hopefully get it running.

Vince


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 28, 2012)

That is the sweetest sound I have every heard from a model IC engine.
I am biased though, I use to have a model A and H.

Very nice.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 28, 2012)

Chuck.
Another masterpiece as always. What a nice runner too!!!
Bill


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice Chuck. Turned out real good.


----------



## Don1966 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great job Chuck I like the way it runs so smooth. The generator touch has my attention. I want to build a motor generator set myself. 

Regards Don


----------



## petertha (Mar 28, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I added a 90 volt DC motor as a generator powering a 60 watt light bulb Chuck



Congrats, nice engine!

- what kind of spark plugs & ignition system is used?

- I'm intrigued by your motor/light bulb 'illuminating dyno' ;D . Is it really as simple as hooking up a DC motor kind of in reverse? I realize it's just ticking over & not full throtlle, but in principle, if it's powering a 60 watt load, would that be equivalent to (hmm check my math..) 0.08 hp at that rpm?


----------



## larry1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chuck, Great looking and running engine, Ireally like the sound of it working, Thank you for sharing the video with us. larry


----------



## Longboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Great to see your back burner twin project up and running. Nice display and those 180 twins.....take us back to the farm! :bow:   Dave.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 29, 2012)

Chuck,

Wonderful, as usual.


John


----------



## doubletop (Mar 29, 2012)

Chuck

I like it, why would you want to build vehicles when you make engines like that? An i/c engine has got to be on my project list at some point in the coming years.

Pete


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2012)

That runs great Chuck! It's bigger than I thought!
 :bow:
Dave


----------



## Blue_Rock (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice engine Chuck... looks, runs and sounds great!


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 29, 2012)

Great job on your engine Chuck. It has a great two cylinder sound. How long will it run under a load like that before it gets too hot?
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the compliments and comments. I really enjoy hearing from all you guys.



			
				kuhncw  said:
			
		

> Nice job, Chuck. Your twin runs and sounds great. You told me before, you are waste firing the engine. Are you using a Hall effect system? What sort of coil or ignition setup are you using?
> 
> Chuck Kuhn



Chuck, the coil was bought from Jerry Howell a number of years ago. It has two secondary leads that both fire at once and I think the name of the coil was Exciter. I'm just using points and condenser for the ignition. The cam for the points sits on the camshaft opposite the timing gear and has two flats positioned at 90 degrees to each other. It's powered by a small, 4.8 volt rechargeable battery. 



			
				petertha  said:
			
		

> Congrats, nice engine!
> 
> - what kind of spark plugs & ignition system is used?
> 
> - I'm intrigued by your motor/light bulb 'illuminating dyno' ;D . Is it really as simple as hooking up a DC motor kind of in reverse? I realize it's just ticking over & not full throtlle, but in principle, if it's powering a 60 watt load, would that be equivalent to (hmm check my math..) 0.08 hp at that rpm?



The spark plugs are CM6 plugs with a 10mm thread. They are about the smallest plugs for commercial use you can buy and are readily available at around $3 each, unlike the smaller .25" x 32 tpi thread spark plugs usually used in model engines which cost around $18 each.

Yes, you can use any DC motor which has permanent magnets as a genertor. If it has brushes, it will produce DC current. If you use a stepper motor or one of the newer brushless DC motors, it will produce multiphase AC power.



			
				gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Great job on your engine Chuck. It has a great two cylinder sound. How long will it run under a load like that before it gets too hot?
> gbritnell



George, It's never gotten over about 210 deg F even though I've run it for 10 minutes or so. I suppose it probably would if I ran it long enough. Guess I could just replace the light bulb with a DC fan pointed at the motor, but it has a pretty small gas tank and would run out of gas after about 15 minutes anyway.

Chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Chuck,

Gotta say another great job. I also like the sound. It's nice to see the generator and light bulb so we can see it working under load.

Where do you get all those 90-Volt DC motors?

--ShopShoe


----------



## doubletop (Mar 29, 2012)

Chuck

It did occur to me that you should consider rigging the motor/generator as the starter as well and make it self contained. Even recharge the battery. (12v motor though)

Pete


----------



## miner49r (Mar 29, 2012)

You have raised the bar once again. I especially like that the engine has some work to do. I hate it when a capable engine is collecting unemployment compensation.
Alan


----------



## cfellows (Mar 29, 2012)

ShopShoe  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> Gotta say another great job. I also like the sound. It's nice to see the generator and light bulb so we can see it working under load.
> 
> ...



Thanks, ShopShoe. I have several DC motors. Some I bought from The Surplus Center in Lincoln Nebaska a number of years ago. I've also bought them on eBay and a salvage store in Phoenix when I lived there. These days, I think eBay and/or Surplus Center are the best choices.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 29, 2012)

doubletop  said:
			
		

> Chuck
> 
> It did occur to me that you should consider rigging the motor/generator as the starter as well and make it self contained. Even recharge the battery. (12v motor though)
> 
> Pete



Yeah, I could just pull out the bulb and put 90 volts DC across the DC motor and it would act as a starter for the engine. Unfortunately, 90 volts DC is a little hard to come by without such things as variacs and bridge rectifiers. 

Chuck


----------



## doubletop (Mar 29, 2012)

Think of it as another challenge, you'd proably get away with your 110V just rectified and for a short burst (a bit scary though). Or go down to something a with a bit lower voltage

Actually just leave it as it is, it is really great. Now you can get on with your steam vehicle.

Pete


----------



## CMS (Mar 30, 2012)

Chuck,

 Great job on your engine. Has an eye appealing look and is very ear appealing too. Sounds very much like my JD 420. I've a horizontal 2 cylinder that needs finishing and the valve train setup on your engine may be the ticket. Could you elaborate on the setup and maybe post a few closeups.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Dave G (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice Chuck. I love the sound the odd firing gives, especially under load. Dave


----------



## compspecial (Mar 30, 2012)

Another great engine,Chuck, and sounds even better under load. How do you lubricate the big ends though? are they plain or ball bearings Chuck?
                      Stew


----------



## cfellows (Mar 30, 2012)

CMS  said:
			
		

> Chuck,
> 
> Great job on your engine. Has an eye appealing look and is very ear appealing too. Sounds very much like my JD 420. I've a horizontal 2 cylinder that needs finishing and the valve train setup on your engine may be the ticket. Could you elaborate on the setup and maybe post a few closeups.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Craig. Here is a link to the original build thread which has some closeups of the valves, rocker arms, etc.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=711.15



			
				compspecial  said:
			
		

> Another great engine,Chuck, and sounds even better under load. How do you lubricate the big ends though? are they plain or ball bearings Chuck?
> Stew



Thanks, Stew. The crankshaft mains are bronze bushings. Everthing on the lower end, including the cam and lifters, get lubricated with an occasional squirt from the oil can. I use 90 weight compressor oil or chainsaw bar oil which seems to be pretty sticky and lasts a long time.

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job Mr Fellows! She looks and runs great.


----------

